# EXCERCISE! When one falls in love. . .



## HLGStrider

Writer's excercise: WHEN ONE FALLS IN LOVE.

This is my idea for a quick poetry/essay/one-liner excercise. 

It starts with the phrase "when one falls in love. . ." and you add the rest. You can add one word, one sentence, one paragraph, one page, one novel . . . as much as you want to type. You can make it rhyme or make a story out of it. Anything you want. But it MUST start with those exact words. 

Nothing crude please.

HLG


----------



## e.Blackstar

Okay...my mini-essay thing. Be warned: I'm a bit of an anti-romantic.

When one falls in love, one had better have Lady Luck on one's side. And some money. And a lot of charm and sex appeal and all those pheremones that people of the opposite gender so mysteriously find fascinating. And probably a bit of makeup too, if you're a girl, because while everyone _says_ that they prefer their girl being genuine, they really mean genuine enough to flatter them outrageously and find them hot. Which is, o' course, a completely reletive term, but RELATIVE is far too big of a word for several of these sort to comprehend and so they honestly believe that EVERY member of the opposite sex finds them utterly attractive. When one falls in love, one had better be prepared for a deluge of emotional **** that blows one over just as surely as Dorothy's tornado and dumps one squarely into a broiling mess.


Wow...that is really morbid and freaky. Sorry if I offended anybody...


----------



## HLGStrider

When one falls in love, one's world spins out of control, which is all right if the boy happens to be there to catch you, but if he is clueless, as they usually are, you tend to keep falling for a long while.


----------



## Zale

"When one falls in love, the clouds suddenly clear away. The world is a beautiful place again, worth living in once more. All the drab details and routines that were such a large part of one's existence are no longer tedious. They are done. They are finished. Suddenly there is something much better to do."

Before you throw up on my post - that was deliberately typed on a rose-coloured keyboard. At the other end of the spectrum:

"When one falls in love, beware. Love is unattainable. You are in love with an image inside your head, and only rarely does it match the person you think it is. Love is a sure way to disappointment. It clouds the mind, obscuring reason behind a pink cloud that reveals itself to be suprisingly insubstantial if only you look a bit harder. Love cannot be very strong if it cannot withstand cynicism."

Actually, I don't know which reads worst. I need to learn to use shorter sentences...


----------



## e.Blackstar

When one falls in love, prepare to arm oneself and run like mad.


----------



## Halasían

When one falls in love, all reason is thrown out the window. The senseless seems sensible, and the impossible seems attainable if it gets you ever closer to the one you love. Your vision narrows and sees only that which is focused on the one you love. Your heart is laid bare, and so easily crushed by the words and deeds of the one you love.


----------



## Rowan

When one falls in love it's easy to let common sense fly out the window. That wise, cautious voice that keeps you out of trouble, helps you spot the pick-up artist in a crowded bar, and raises a red flag when someone tries to sell you snake oil, somehow becomes a nuisance when it talks about the object of your affection.

Sure he's a mean drunk, talks a lot about his ex, lets you pick up the check and then acts insecure that you make way more money than him...but he's so brilliant...he's an artist...nobody gets him but you. 

...and so goes the story of my college years!


----------



## Morohtar

When one falls in love, 
every smile is a rose,
every kiss a jewel,
every laugh a symphony.

When one falls in love,
every moment becomes an eternity,
every fear a distant memory,
every step a little lighter.

When one falls in love,
one flies.


----------



## HLGStrider

Call me a hopeless romantic, but I like Moro's best!


----------



## Morohtar

HLGStrider said:


> Call me a hopeless romantic, but I like Moro's best!


 Danke Schön! I am also a hopeless romantic (despite being male, last of a dying breed I am, I'm afraid). Having experienced the falling in love thing recently it was pretty easy to right.

Kudos to you for yours, quite clever I must say.


----------



## Elorendil

I'm yet another hopeless romantic, so I might as well add my two bits  

When one falls in love, 
All the years spent waiting
No longer matter.
All memory of dark nights
Spent in loneliness and longing
Vanish from sight.

When one falls in love,
When God whispers in their heart,
"My child, here is the one.
You have waited so faithfully,
So long for this one."
That is the sign of a love that's forever.

When one falls in love, 
When one finds their match,
Their warrior, their poet, 
Their prince here on earth,
All of Heaven rejoices,
As two become one.


----------



## Morohtar

*wipes tear from his eye*

Beautiful...


----------



## Zale

Now normally I'm a cynic but Elorendil, that was hugely impressive. Almost like my attempt at poetry, but better


----------



## e.Blackstar

When one falls in love, one opens oneself to all sorts of danger.


When one falls in love, the world spins and will only stop when one realizes that the object of one's affections share not their infatuation.


----------



## Hammersmith

As much as I'd like to enquire as to what an excercise is... 

When one is in love, there is nothing else. It is not true that food is tasteless and the sun darkened, but every ray and every taste comes with the thought that it would be infinitely better experienced if shared with your love. When you write, every character displays a different aspect of the one you love, when you converse with anyone, if you do not talk of your love, then your words are shaped by her memory. If you do then nobody talks to you. Love is life.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Very nice Smitty.

When one falls in love, break out the morphine.



So there.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*blinks* I think I can say I like this idea, good thread here people. 


When one falls in love, what else is there? 
Warm are the thoughts of time together.
Warmer still to know if they love you back.
Cold is the time spent without them.
Colder still the knowledge that it may not be right.
When one falls in love, one must be cautious.
To set your heart open to them may seem a good idea,
But if no care is taken or no though of it bringing regrets
It is all to simple to lose all one has so carefully kept.
So easy it is to set all aside to go after or be sought.
When one falls in love, one must keep there wits about them.


Alright, so it's not quite a poem but that's just what I got from just letting my thoughts wander... I wonder where they went...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

When one falls in love, they learn what it is to be lost and found in the exact same moment.


----------



## Daranavo

A cast of brilliant light.
A flame that dances in your eyes.
Time comes to a stand still.
A heart beats to a quickening cadence.
A song that can not be heard.
Skin that burns without heat.
A thirst that water can not quench.
A pain that brings forth a smile.
Dreams that are no longer your own.

So to fall in love, one has to keep their wits about them? Such a "logical" way to look at it don't you think? I have felt such passion for someone that rational thought had almost left me altogether. Having experienced such an emotion, I do not feel worse for it. However, I do feel VERY lucky. That emotion struck me very hard. So primal in its effects and one is reduced to little more then pure, physical instincts. I have heard that many people never allow themselves to feel such emotions...or never have them at all. That is a shame. My blood burns when i do not create or express myself. At times, it has burned for anothers flesh.


----------



## Noldor_returned

When one falls in love, the whole world seems magical and everything is good. Nothing can upset you except for...
When one falls out of love.


----------



## Elendae

HUP TWO THRee four.....
(Not those kind of exercises  )


When one falls in love, they throw themselves off of the lofty peak of bliss. Hoping against hope that they will be caught by their love, and if they are not rescued from the suicidal attempt, then they ask "What in the world did I do that for!!!" shortly followed by a thud as they hit the cold, hard, valley floor of rejection. It is in this valley where one will either squander in despair, or scrape themselves off the floor and try to scale the heights once again, possibly to fall once again, or be caught by love.


There is my short story on "when one falls in love"


----------



## Noldor_returned

When one falls in love one is lucky. Especially if they stay in love for the rest of their life.


----------



## Corvis

When one falls in love...ahhh I'm young I don't know what love is.


----------



## Saucy

When One Falls in Love....
when ones fall in love it is simple. They lose there mind.
Nothing. i promise you nothing, remains has it was.
The certain become questionable,
and the questionable become oddly true.
And everything u thought to be impossible.
Turns out to be possible all along.

Ah, yes Falling in love.
You spend most of the time just trying to stay in love.
so u can be in love.
And non of it really makes sense.
but thats ok.
Your in love.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

When one falls in love... One is shattered into a thousand shimmering teardrops; each one catching and reflecting light into even the darkest places. 
When one falls in love... Joy and pain mingle as time washes past in a relentless yet ignorable tide. 
When one falls in love... There seems to be nothing to hold your attention but that which is found in the other. 
When one falls in live... They become blind and deaf, weak and stronger then they ever thought they could be. 
When one falls in love... Tears will fall.


----------



## Noldor_returned

When one falls in love, it stays with you till you die.
When one falls in love, one will remain true.
Love is easier to fall into than out of.
Love is harder to show than hate.
So why do we not put in the effort?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

When one falls in love, things can never again really be what they were before. When one falls in love, things change; for better or worse, and for nothing less then always, even in the smallest ways.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

When one falls in love, there's no telling how it will change you. Just looking up and seeing them looking right back at you sends a shimmer through you.

When one falls in love, there's no way of knowing what's to come. You have to be brave enough to stand out, but quiet enough to not frighten them off. You have to be willing to speak up and willing to listen closely. 

When one falls in love, they change and are changed.


----------



## Noldor_returned

When one falls in love, they find it hard to describe what love is.

When one is falling in love, they are ecstatic.

When one falls in love, they realise they can fall further.

When one falls further in love, they realise what love truly is.


----------



## Firawyn

Cool thread.
_
When one falls in love, your heart is shattered, and each kiss is the glue that puts it together again, finally becoming stronger and fuller than ever before._


----------



## Noldor_returned

When one falls in love, one can talk for hours on the phone with their love and not say a word. They make it into an artform.


----------



## Noldor_returned

When one falls in love, one does not expect the climb back up. Nor do they expect to fall again quickly.

Love is flimsy. Feelings are too. Friendships are not.


----------



## Firawyn

When one falls in love, their life becomes the lyrics to a song - 



> *LeeAnn Wolmack - Why They Call It Falling*
> 
> It’s like jumping, it’s like leaping
> It’s like walking on the ceiling
> It’s like floating, it’s like flying
> Through the air
> It’s like soaring, it’s like gliding
> It’s a rocket ship you’re riding
> It’s a feeling that can take you anywhere
> 
> So why they call it falling
> Why they call it falling
> Why they call it falling
> I don’t know
> 
> There was passion, there was laughter
> The first morning after
> I just couldn’t get my feet to touch the ground
> Everytime we were together
> We talked about forever
> I was certain it was Heaven
> We had found
> 
> So why they call it falling
> Why they call it falling
> Why they call it falling
> I don’t know
> 
> But you can’t live your life
> Walking in the clouds
> Sooner or later
> You have to come down
> 
> It’s like a knife through the heart
> When it all comes apart
> It’s like someone takes a pin
> To your balloon
> It’s a hole, it’s a cave
> It’s kinda like a grave
> When he tells you that he’s found somebody new
> 
> So why they call it falling
> Why they call it falling
> Why they call it falling
> Now I know
> Now I know


----------



## childoferu

When one falls in love...oh wait, how the hell would I know?























p.s. I'm kidding, I fell long ago like all young people must, but I thought I'd just make one hell of a joke


----------



## ltnjmy

*Love Sucks*, especially when a person, like myself, is still pining after a long-lost love after he dumped me more than 5 years ago... (without telling me why)


----------



## Prince of Cats

When one falls in love, you have to be yourself. If you are truly in love there should be no exaggeration of your past, complete immersion in the present. 

When one falls in love there is the will to be truthful in all things. When one falls in love they become a better person not _for_ their lover but because of the inspiration they bring

When one falls in love there is no fear, and no loss

Wish I had a picture of my love


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

When one falls in love the world stops to exist for a moment, but everything is more real. One's heart is full to bursting with it. When one falls in love it's like being crushed and flying all in one breath. When one falls in love nothing in the universe can come between the one becoming two becoming one again. What Love has put together let no one attempt to put asunder, for there is no force more powerful, no word more simple, no act more beautiful or more terrifying. One who denies love risks the destruction of his own heart, caught up by forces he does not understand, rotting himself away in bitterness and loneliness, succumbing to Hate the destroyer, who is strong indeed but never mightier than Love.


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by* Prince of Cats*
> 
> _When one falls in love, you have to be yourself. If you are truly in love there should be no exaggeration of your past, complete immersion in the present._


 
Very true Tevildo; especially the _'No exaggeration of your past'




_. Why is it that we guys insist on doing that?

_"I was actually offered a job by NASA for the space program; this teaching thing I do now was just a fall back position. I had to because of my asthma; ya know"_ 

Yeah, right Pete!



I must admit; I was convincing in my day - Diane is still with me .


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

LOL! Too funny Illuin!

I must also heartily concur about the being yourself thing. That is _so_ vital to any kind of relationship.

Though perhaps there are times when one doesn't know who he/she is until falling in love...


----------



## Firawyn

When one falls in love...

Humm, all the walls you've ever put up start tumbling down. Cloud nine becomes reality. For the first time since you were little, you feel whole, llike the damage done to your heart and soul is suddenly mended. Every day seems to yield new promise .


----------



## Persephone

When one falls in love, life becomes a blank slate that quickly fills with details until it stops and starts again. Life, as one will recall it, will be divided from the time before that love and the time after it.


----------



## Persephone

Firawyn said:


> When one falls in love...
> 
> Humm, all the walls you've ever put up start tumbling down. Cloud nine becomes reality. For the first time since you were little, you feel whole, llike the damage done to your heart and soul is suddenly mended. Every day seems to yield new promise .




hehehe! I know that line!  (and I love it!)


----------



## Firawyn

Narya said:


> hehehe! I know that line!  (and I love it!)



*puzzled look* I just said that at random...is that a line from something I don't know about?


----------



## Persephone

Firawyn said:


> *puzzled look* I just said that at random...is that a line from something I don't know about?



What? You forgot!  

Hehehe! It's from one of your songs!


----------



## Firawyn

Oooohhhh.  Okay. I should read over my old stuff, huh? I've been writing new stuff like mad lately.


----------



## Illuin

Hehe Fir. It's always easiest to forget your own stuff. Happens to me all the time. My brother will play something on the guitar or piano, and I'll be like; _"Hey, thats cool, I like that....what is it?"_ He'll say; _"You idiot! That's your song........ya know......the song you taught me a few weeks ago!"_ You'd think I would've learned to record my stuff after all this time. I still don't. Tunes come and go, and then they're gone forever.


----------



## Firawyn

Yes, yes, I do know. That's why I'm glad to be a lyricist. Finding pen and paper is far easier, and cheaper, than something to record music on.


----------



## Persephone

back to the game...

*When one falls in love... *the silly, crazy, ridiculous things that lovers do suddenly makes sense, and they, in turn, become the silly, crazy, ridiculous people they used to laugh at.


----------

